# Reoccurring exhaust leak at mids



## Topp171 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a 2006 GTO and I heard a ticking noise a few days back. I figured out it was an exhaust leak where the mids connect to the heads. I have stock heads and JBA catless mids. I tightened the bolts and the ticking went away but everytime I drive it the noise seems to come back. When I check the connection it always seems loose, what is the best way to secure that connection?


----------



## EagleGoat (Jun 6, 2012)

Weld it.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Change out the gaskets?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Weld


----------

